# Hey! Coming out with a new webcomic: Dog Daze!



## dog-motif (Jan 26, 2018)

[I realize I accidentally put this post in the other comic discussion and I am unsure how to move it so I'll just repost it here, I promise I'm not spamming]
I'm just an aspiring webcomic artist. This is my first webcomic and I'm still developing my style. The first panels are done simplistic and sketchy on purpose if it's off putting to you. I'm just looking to share it with the world. If you do read it, please give feedback on the page itself or on my FA account: dog-mtoif.
*There is content warning in the "About" tab
punkrockxrobot.wixsite.com: dogdazewebcomic


----------

